# Mother gives ecstasy to child



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.parentsbehavingbadly.com/...tasy-to-child/

What do you guys think of this video? Omg! Poor child. These ladies think this is funny that a child is ROLLING :roll:? They must be out of their damn mind to give a 2 yr old ecstasy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 They should be punish seriously!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 11, 2007)

WTF...I am sick about this.  That poor child.  I hope they find the parents and lock them up.  It is disgusting what they did to that child.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 11, 2007)

Is this for real? What type of person thinks that it's funny to provide an innocent, defenseless child with E? It's blatant child abuse and should be punished to the full extent of the law. As a mother of a 2 year old myself, this makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## serraphinn (Jul 11, 2007)

That almost made me cry. That child should be taken away from those horrid people and they should all be put in jail for a long time.


----------



## Holly (Jul 11, 2007)

I feel sick from watching that. No one should give their child E, wtf is wrong with them. They definitely should be put in jail :/


----------



## user79 (Jul 11, 2007)

WTF

That is soooo wrong! I hope they take that child out of that home...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

I wish I had words for this.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm so disgusted with that, did you see te other cases of bad parenting in that web?? some people shouldn't have kids..ever!


----------



## mommymac (Jul 11, 2007)

The ladies all teenagers said it was a joke, that they were on a long car trip and were bored, this little girl was their entertainment.  They would tell her to do something and she would do it, so it looks like she was never on any type of drug, CPS is having her tested for drugs as well as the young ladies in the car, but at this time they do not suspect any actual drug use.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 11, 2007)

Some people.....there are just no words for this.


----------



## user79 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_The ladies all teenagers said it was a joke, that they were on a long car trip and were bored, this little girl was their entertainment.  They would tell her to do something and she would do it, so it looks like she was never on any type of drug, CPS is having her tested for drugs as well as the young ladies in the car, but at this time they do not suspect any actual drug use._

 
She definitely acts like she's on ecstasy, especially the rolling eyes, the way she moves, the chewing motion from grinding her teeth....I don't think a child can act like that. It def looks like she is on E.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 11, 2007)

*





Yeah.  That's just fucking great.  These girls look like raggies anyway...They look like pure trash..especially that one with the tongue piercing..She looked like a *real* winner.  That poor little girl.  If this has any validity to it, I cannot BELIEVE a parent (even a young, stupid one) would risk a toddlers' life by giving her drugs...ADULTS die from drugs every day....a little child's body simply cannot handle exogenous chemicals. It is a common occurance for people that take X to get very ill/die from Hypernatriemia/dehydration...a child would be doubly at risk for this.  Plus, who the hell knows WHAT is in drugs nowadays...Giving a kid X is bad enough; but probably 85% of the time, when a person buys/ingests X, it's not really X...Many times it's a whole hodgpodge of illicit substances mixed into the tablet.  Sometimes it's even poison.  This is disgusting.*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 11, 2007)

That's appalling if it happened, dumb if they faked it.

I don't think even Beavis and Butthead were dumb enough to find that amusing


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2007)

What idiots.

I heard about this on the radio this morning (half-sleeping) and thought it was a joke. Come to find out that they have it on video?! Idiots.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 11, 2007)

Even if it is a joke and they were just bored on a road trip, WTF is the little girl doing sitting on the floor like that? She should absolutely be in a car seat. 

Plus, I don't think it was a joke.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 11, 2007)

Ladybug, I was thnking the same thing....There was not even space for the girl to have a carseat!!! I was looking at the video hoping it was not a long ride, because surely she was on the floor the whole time.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 11, 2007)

Stupid bitches. Wow I'm at a loss for words. This is horrible.


----------



## macface (Jul 11, 2007)

stupid pigs.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

Mommy dearest's myspace


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 12, 2007)

well... i don't even want to watch it after reading these comments


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Mommy dearest's myspace_

 
dang, it's gone, what did it say?


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 12, 2007)

That is sick. I couldn't even watch the whole thing.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think I could watch it... I don't know wtf is wrong with people, I'd be afraid to give a small child paracetamol let alone ecstacy. I hope something is done, I feel physically sick just thinking about the situation and I haven't even seen the video


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2007)

Basically the people involved are saying it's a joke, that the little girl "Cookie" was just messing around.

I've got kids, I've done X (in my wilder past)...kids who are doing something for a 'joke' start giggling once they get a reaction. That little  girl was on SOMETHING in that video. If a tox screen came back clear, I'd be surprised. The conversation in the  back ground talks about how they gave her exstasy, but the girls involved are maintaining to the police and child welfare officials that she was joking and was never on anything.

They live in the Houston / Huntsville area of Texas, and the authorities are involved.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope they take that little girl away from those cretins...as well as the baby that was being passed around in the back seat...why were these kids not in car seats?

I swear...some people should never procreate...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 12, 2007)

The kids toxicology screen came out clean.  Hmmm.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

That is a shame. Some people do not deserve to have children if they are going to try them like that.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't even see it. My macbook/firefox keeps freezing everytime i open the page.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 15, 2007)

even if the toxicology screen came out clean..she still needs to be taken away. no car seat..and the way she was smacking her and squeezing her face to "pretend" her daughter is on E is just fucking disgusting.


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 29, 2007)

You know, I can't say much of anything, because my mom gave my a tab of ex for my 15th birthday. 

But my mom is nothing like that crazy lady. Giving it to a two year old!? and recording it?! In a car where the child could have had a scary trip? That's terrible! 

I don't have a problem with drugs. If your old enough to be careful and safe about it and only use it recreationally-fine. It's all good with me. But to be so pathetic as to give it to a child?! That's horrible! It makes me want to beat that lady upside the head.

And as for the toxicology I know from experience you can buy pills to clear your system, and ex gets out of your system in as quick as 3 days to as long as one week. So they should be testing for those pills and try to figure out her seratonin levels.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 29, 2007)

i cant believe it came out clean

that girl is so pilled up its unbeleivable...

i should know... been there done that!

even if she is pretending 

how the hell does she know all these reflexs that happen?

the people around her must be on drugs who look after her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this made me really upset


----------

